# A guide for hospitals, etc



## DJ_S (Jul 10, 2017)

I want to put together a guide for hospitals, carer's etc on how to physically handle people who suffer from lymphodema & lipodema is their one already? If so, how can we rally for this to be better distributed.


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 10, 2017)

I have an off dimensions FB friend that I met through here that is very knowledgeable about this, and she is also part of a Fat Disorders group. I will send you a PM. Also very interested to see if anyone else has some information. 

Hugs


----------

